

Oracle to stop patching Java 6 in February 2013 - sonabinu
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9234900/Oracle_to_stop_patching_Java_6_in_February_2013

======
ahardin
Well, at least I can stop closing the incessant Java update prompts.

